# GHRP-6 Administration and Food



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just a quick one,

It says to take g6 on a empty stomach or with just protein in the stomach.

Now i am going to find this hard as the only time ill have a empty stomach is in the morning and the rest of the day my stomach will be full of P/C/F

How do you take yours ?

Cheers


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Just take before a meal and wait a bit before eating. Otherwise it will blunt gh release and be a waste


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

200 mcgs 20 mins before i eat 2 or 3 times a day


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I shoot 3 times a day, first is upon waking with empty stomach.

I take the second shot 15 mins before eating in the afternoon.

The last shot is taken just before I go to bed.

The stomach is never empty anyway, spikes in blood sugar tend to appear just after you eat.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

What are your goals for the ghrp?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

If im honest its for the appetite and a shoulder injury to see if it can do anything for that


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> If im honest its for the appetite and a shoulder injury to see if it can do anything for that


For appetite, approx 20mins pre meal


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Nemises said:


> Just take before a meal and wait a bit before eating. *Otherwise it will blunt gh release and be a waste*


can you show research which supports this ?

I know it's widely said on the boards.


----------

